# Futter sieben?



## Criss81 (1. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wäre mal jemand so nett und erklärt mir warum man sein Futter sieben sollte?

Ich habe bisher mein Futter nie gesiebt, ich denke mir immer warum der Aufwand, ich press es ja eh wieder zu Ballen oder in den Futterkorb.

Also macht es wirklich so einen Unterschied? Wird es woll, das es ja die ganzen "Pros" machen, aber warum genau?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## daci7 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Futter sieben?*

wenn man sein futter nicht siebt oder anderweitig zerkleinert, dann bilden sich kleine klumpen im futter.
das führt unter anderem dazu, dass sich eine futterwolke nicht so schön ausbildet, oder ein grundfutter keinen perfekten futterteppich bildet oder sich aromen nicht so gut ausbreiten aber am wichtigsten ist, dass die fische diese futterbrocken aufnehmen und schnell pappsatt sind und dann deinen hakenköder verschmähen.

man formt aus dem gesiebten futter zwar ballen, drückt diese allerdings nicht so fest zusammen, dass das futter wieder verklumpt. das gleiche gilt für den futterkorb.
so hab ich die sache verstanden  aber da melden sich hier im stippforum bestimmt noch leute mit mehr ahnung :q

bis denn, denn


----------



## pfuitoifel (1. März 2010)

*AW: Futter sieben?*

Hallo,
daci erklärte das schon ganz richtig.Erst sollte man das Futter leicht anfeuchten,dann durchsieben,daß es wieder ganz locker wird.Dann etwas ziehen lassen,daß die Feuchtigkeit auch gleichmäßig in das Futter zieht.Dann nochmal anfeuchten,daß man die Futterballen,je nach Bedarf,formen kann.Und dann das Futter ruhig nochmal sieben und etwas ziehen lassen.Wie stark das Futter binden soll hängt ja vom Einsatzzweck ab,Stillwasser oder Strömung,soll sich eine Futterwolke bilden oder soll der Futterballen erst am Grund zerfallen,und so weiter.
Und erst wenn das Futter richtig befeuchtet und locker ist,dann Maden,Wurmstücke oder Partikel untermischen.Nicht vorher,denn dann kann man nicht mehr sieben.
Und du kannst das allerbeste Superduperweltmeisterfutter haben,wenn es klumpt,dann wirst du weniger Erfolg haben.Ich nehme mir immer die Zeit,das Futter schon zu Hause zuzubereiten.Ab und zu muß ich dann am Angelplatz noch etwas nachfeuchten,wenn es dann durch die Zugabe der Maden dann doch nicht ganz nach Wunsch bindet,oder die Strömung stärker als erwartet ist.
Probiers einfach mal aus mit sieben.Auf Dauer wirst du erfolgreicher angeln,versprochen.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Criss81 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Futter sieben?*

Na dann werd ich mir demnächst mal die Mühe machen und das Futter durchsieben. Mal schauen ob sich sich die Fänge an Rotaugen damit signifikant steigern lassen. 

C.


----------



## Molke-Drink (1. März 2010)

*AW: Futter sieben?*

Also kleine Mengen die zum Kofis fangen gedacht sind würd ich auch nicht sieben|wavey:
Aber wenns ums Hegeangeln geht wo mehr Futter gebraucht wird ist es schon empehlenswert


----------



## Dunraven (1. März 2010)

*AW: Futter sieben?*

Stimmt zwar alles. aber eine Sache wurde nicht angesprochen (bzw. nur gestreift). Wenn Du es siebst, dann verkleinerst Du ja nicht nur die Klumpen und lockerst das Futter auf, nein Du verteilst das nasse Futter (die ehemaligen Klumpen) ja mit dem Futter das noch nicht soviel Wasser abbekommen hat (weil das in den Klumpen war). Du sorgst also für eine gleichmäßigere Durchfeuchtung. Grade wenn das Futter auf keinen Fall Wolken bilden soll sondern ruhig am Grund bleiben (also Strömung und auf Brassen), dann wäre es eben schlecht wenn im Futter noch Teile sind die nicht durchgefeuchtet sind und daher noch auftreiben und abtreiben. 

Das wird eben verringert indem man beim Sieben das Futter automatisch  nochmal vermischt, so das die feuchten Teile noch Feuchtigkeit an die trockenen abgeben können.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. März 2010)

*AW: Futter sieben?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> ...Du sorgst also für eine gleichmäßigere Durchfeuchtung...



Da isser, der springende Punkt!#6


----------



## Knispel (1. März 2010)

*AW: Futter sieben?*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich mir demnächst mal die Mühe machen und das Futter durchsieben. Mal schauen ob sich sich die Fänge an Rotaugen damit signifikant steigern lassen.
> 
> C.


 

Wenn Du Wett / Hegefischen betreibst mach dir ruhig die Mühe. Gehst Du nur so Fischen, ist es doch egal, ob du 10 oder 15 kg fängst.


----------



## angler4711 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Futter sieben?*

Das ist die Frage!


----------



## Criss81 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Futter sieben?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Wenn Du Wett / Hegefischen betreibst mach dir ruhig die Mühe. Gehst Du nur so Fischen, ist es doch egal, ob du 10 oder 15 kg fängst.




Hehe Knispel, bei mir haperts aber schon an den 10kg:q.


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Futter sieben?*

Denn must Du mal hier in der Weser angeln ...


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (2. März 2010)

*AW: Futter sieben?*

oder bei uns hier in der Naab oder Donau


----------

